# user tagging



## alasdairm

we're happy to announce that we've implemented user tagging: advanced user tagging

the finishing touches are still being put on the implementation but the features are simple yet powerful:

*tagging*: you can now mention a bluelighter by name in a post and they'll be notified that they've been mentioned. viewers will also see the tag as a link to the user profile. just use their blueligh handle prefixed with an '@' sign, e.g. [MENTION=35021]alasdairm[/MENTION]

you can also tag users in a thread using the new button - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 - which appears at the top of a thread to draw attention to that thread.

finally, the feature supports twitter-like hash tags to add a topic to your post and a notification will automatically be sent to subscribed users.

you can manage your tagging, mention and hash tag preferences in your settings:

User Tagging - General Settings
Hash Tag Subscriptions

we're still fine-tuning the settings so if you have issues or questions, please post in the support forum.

thanks.

alasdair


----------



## Mel22

Awesome! Thanks guys for your efforts in getting this happening


----------



## alasdairm

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

you can also choose which notifications you wish to receive: User Tagging - General Settings

alasdair


----------



## Sprout

Nice work, [MENTION=112882]alasdairm.[/MENTION]


----------



## swilow

Hmm, an interesting concept. I'm not sure I really understand the point of it, please enlighten my brainsack. What does this function do? I see that I was tagged somewhere but I can't find it or even figure out what it means or why. I understand who, but where?

edit: ha, is it really already turned off for the Lounge? You fucking kids :D


----------



## szuko000

Great another way to find out I have no friends and no one cares what I say LOL


----------



## herbavore

^Haha! I love you szuko! (even though I didn't tag you).


----------



## alasdairm

willow11 said:


> Hmm, an interesting concept. I'm not sure I really understand the point of it, please enlighten my brainsack. What does this function do? I see that I was tagged somewhere but I can't find it or even figure out what it means or why. I understand who, but where?


it's a simple way to draw the attention of a specific person (e.g. [MENTION=66397]willow11[/MENTION]) to a post.

you can track your mentions, tags and quotes in your profile:






alasdair


----------



## swilow

Cheers ali. Succintly and politely explaining the obvious as ever...


----------



## sigmond

[MENTION=35021]alasdairm[/MENTION] what are you using to take screenshots?


----------



## alasdairm

i use skitch. annoyingly, they have ended support for the windows version but i have it on my win 7 desktop (which i use for most of my bluelighting) and my macbook where i use it a lot for work.

it's easy to use, can grab full-screen or snaps, add comments and arrows, etc.

alasdair


----------



## sigmond

thanks alasdair


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

Thanks for the guide on how to turn this feature on or off.


----------

